# is this an hap azureus?



## xnick87 (Apr 8, 2005)

I work at a fish store and found this fish in one of the large sumps the other day. He must have jumped from his tank a while ago and gotten lucky to land there and then survived off of food drawn down there. Hes really started to color up since hes been in my tank. Anyway any idea what this guy is. Does it look like a hybrid? My only guess is its a azureus but its kinda purple.


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

mine looks like that with the finage and body formation, but its not burple its a darker blue, im sure every fish is different in its own way but mine has the coloration similar to the electric blue.
looks like an azureus to me :thumb:


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

I agree.. looks like one to me, and a healthy one at that! But the color is all wrong. that could be the lighting in the tank.... he should be an awesome electric blue.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

need a better pic... looks odd for Azureus, but may be just the pic.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

xnick87 said:


> found this fish in one of the large sumps the other day. He must have jumped from his tank a while ago...


Sounds like you guys neet to clean out the sumps more often. :wink:

Gorgeous fish.


----------

